# Hemp bedding, is it suitable for chinnies, degus and gerby's?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Yesterday, I rehomed a gerby. She is called Meghan and 16 weeks old. Currently she is on her own, but I plan on finding her a suitable friend soon.

Anyway, I wonder if anyone can tell me if this bedding would be suitable for her?
Nests & Nesting Materials at zooplus: Hemp Bedding
I need something to bulk up her substrate so that her tunnels are more solid, and also would like to use it for my chinnie and goo.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes thats fine, but waaay over priced.

if there are any horse sops or animal feed mills near you go have a look for aubiouse 
AUBIOSE Bedding - Small Pet Bedding from Snack and Tack UK


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have a look for that


----------

